# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Οι κοτούλες μου

## andreas142

Σας παραθέτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες απο τις κότες μου

----------


## andreas142

a επίσης και αυτές τις φωτγραφίες

----------


## adreas

Σε  μια  φωτογραφία είδα  την τροφή  τους, δίνεις  φύραμα  σκόνη,  αλλά  έχουν  μεγαλώσει  και   καλό  θα  ήταν  να  αλλάξεις   και  να  πάρεις  μακαρονάκι.  Ρώτησε  για  αυτό,  από  το  μαγαζί  που  πήρες   τα   κλωσόπουλα.

----------


## andreas142

ευχαριστώ αντρέα για την πληροφορία

----------


## andreas142

Τι πτηνά είναι αυτά?

----------


## adreas

Δεν   σου  απαντάω  με  σιγουριά.  Η  φραγκόκοτα  είναι  η  πέρδικα,  γιατί  δεν  βλέπω  καθαρά.

----------


## andreas142

Αντρέα είναι μικρές φραγκόκοτες. Τωρα θα ήθελα να κάνω μία άλλη ερώτηση πως διακρίνουμαι μιά αρσενική απο μία θυλική φραγκόκοτα?

----------


## andreas142

Σας παρουσιάζω  και άλλες φωτογραφίες  πείτε τη γνώμη σας εάν θέλετε για  τα πτηνά

----------


## andreas142

http://img196.imageshack.us/i/0140r.jpg/

----------


## andreas142

Πως σας φαίνονται αυτές οι κότες? http://img403.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=0312t.jpg

----------


## andreas142

Πως ξεχωρίζει η αρσενική απο την θυλικία φραγκόκοτα? Μήπως έχει κάποιος κάποια φωτογραφία με ένα φραγκοκόκορα και μία φωτογραφία με μία φραγκόκοτα για να επισυναφθεί απο κάποιο μέλος του forum στο θέμα αυτό? Επίσης άλλη μία ερώτηση η κότα διασταυρώνεται με την φραγκόκοτα?

----------


## andreas142

Τώρα κατάλαβα       



     , 

       ,       

  και ο φυλακισμένος γάλλος=====>  

γεία σας! ασπρή κότα

----------


## Niva2gr

Έσβησα κάποια ποστ που είχαν τις φωτογραφίες ανεβασμένες λάθος.

Ανδρέα, αν έχεις οποιαδήποτε απορία σχετικά με το φόρουμ, μην ντραπείς να μου στείλεις μήνυμα και να ρωτήσεις.

----------


## andreas142

βασικά δε ξέρω απο τότε που άλλαξε το forum μπερδεύομαι παρά πολυ .Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σας! δείτε τα αυγά και τις φωλίες των κοτών




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vagelis76

ε και να τα χαμε  στο τηγάνι με μια κουταλιά στάκα....θα το πανίζαμε το πιάτο!!!!
Βλέπω Ανδρέα υπαίθρια φωλίτσα έχεις στις κοτούλες ε?????

----------


## andreas142

Ναι τώρα ξεκίνησαν να γεννούν ναι δυστύχως οι φωλίες είναι υπαίθρίες πράγμα που αποτελεί ανασταλτικό παράγοντα στην παραγωγή αυγών σωστά?

----------


## vagelis76

Σωστά....αλλά και θα μάθουν να τα κάνουν(τα αυγά) παντού με τις μεθόδους που ακολουθείς.Εφόσον δεν έχουν ε΄να κλειστό χώρο και σταθερό σημείο να γεννούν,κάποια στιγμή προς την Άνοιξη θα ψάχνεις αυγά στους θάμνους του οικοπέδου....
Και κάποια στιγμή θα σου εμφανιστεί καμιά μάνα-κλώσα με μικρά....

----------


## andreas142

Τις κατασκευές για κοτέτσι απο ξύλο τις φοβάμαι γιατι σαπίζουν τα ξύλα και ανοίγουν

----------


## andreas142

Σας παρουσιάζω φωτογραφίες απο διαφορετικές ράτσες κοτών


αυτά τα κοκόρια είναι για κρεατοπαραγωγή πρεπεί το καθέ ενά να ζυγίζει τουλάχιστον 4 κιλά


Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us :Confused0053: 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



αυτή η αρσενική κότα είναι μίας ράτσας με γυμνό λαιμό 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
οι κότες τρώνε καλαμπόκι εδώ



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

τα μαρούλια και γενικότερα οι πρασινάδες είναι ένα κάλο συμπλήρωμα διατροφής για τις κότες


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## andreas142

Οι κότες τρέχουν με μανία για να φάνε

----------


## andreas142

Οι κότες τρέχουν με μανία για να φάνε  	 	 	 	κάθε πρωϊhttp://Οι κότες τρέχου... να φάνε

----------


## andreas142

Οι κότες κάθε πρωϊ τρέχουν με μανία να φάνε

----------


## alexia

Αντρέα που τις έχεις τις κοτουλες σου;

----------


## andreas142

οι κότες αλεξία βρίσκονται σε ενα  περιβόλι 2 στρεμμάτων

----------


## tonis!

ελεύθερες??

----------


## andreas142

o xώρος είναι περιφραγμένος

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σας! πως σας φαίνονται αυτές οι κότες? 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

αγόρασα πέντε 40 euru



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

kai τις εβάλα σ' αυτό το κοτέτσι μέχρι να προσαρμοστούν στο νέο τους περιβάλλον



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Πως να μας φαίνονται;Στοιβαγμένες σε αυτό το άθλιο σιδερένιο κλουβί.*

----------


## andreas142

Το σιδερένιο κλουβί είνα του καταστήματος απο το οποίο αγόρασα τις κότες δεν είναι δικό μου.Η τρίτη κλούβα είναι τον δικών μου κοτών και είναι αρκέτα ευρύχωρη για αυτές!

----------


## andreas142

Οι κότες τρελένονται να τρώνε σκουλίκια δείτε το

----------


## douke-soula

oι κοτες τρελενονται να τρωνε τα παντα :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## andreas142

Oi κότες μόλις βγούν απο το κοτέτσι τρέχουν σαν τρελές να βρούν τροφή

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTFctPy56sE

----------


## andreas142

Eνα πολύ ενδιαφέρον δημοσίευμα για τις κότες http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2011/01/blog-post_19.html

----------


## demis

Παιδια εγω εμεις φετος θα παρουμε κοτουλες για το οικοπεδο που εχουμε να τρωει το μωρο φρεσκο αυγο. θελω να παρω τα μικρα κοτοπουλακια νεογεννητα για να μεγαλωσουν απο το πρωτο σταδιο μαζι μας. Τι πρεπει να κανω για να μεγαλωσουν σωστα? τι τρωνε οταν ειναι μωρακια?

----------


## andreas142

ντέμη φύραμα τρώνε θέλουν πολύ ζεστό περιβάλλον  γιατι θα   ψωφίσουν

----------


## andreas142

Προσοχή στις αλεπούδες! τα κοτέτσια πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά φτιαγμένα γιατι κυκλοφορούν αρκετές αλεπούδες! Ενός γείτονα του εφαγέ μία αλεπού μέσα σε ενά βράδυ 15 απο τα 30 κοκκοράκια του! δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω δεν έσκασε η αλεπού αλλα μάλλον τα παίρνει και τα θάβει ώστε να αποθηκεύει τροφή σωστα?

----------

